# Seriously sick of this now :(



## Paul Kosyl (Jan 9, 2015)

So I have had IBS for probably over ten years now, most usually I would have a flare up that would last about four days then get betterbut I am over a month into the worst flare up I have ever had....

I basically wake up burping, it may sound funny but its really painful, like constant trapped wind, even though I am literally burping and trumping all day long, I have pains in all my abdomen area, some days I convince myself its my gallbladder or gallstones because the pain is in my right side, then it will move the next day to my kidney region and I will think its a kidney infection, then the next day it will be in the centre of my chest and I will think its an ulcer or severe acid reflux.

I am taking 3 x 10mg of dicycloverine which does help a bit but makes me feel tired and depressed, I take it thinbking tomorrow I will feel better but then the next day wake up and it starts all over again.

I love food I really do, but for the last month I have been living on gluten free, wheat free etc ...porridge, soup, crackers...all the usual IBS go to foods that taste of nothing. I miss pasta, I miss chocolate, I miss not dreading eating.

Before this flare up I was swimming 4-5 times a week, but I just dont feel up to it at all, I still walkk the dog for an hour a night and even without the swimming I have lost 5 pounds in the past month....which is the only positive!

I have tried pretty much every over the counter stomach remedy, and pretty much every prescription one too...I am now trying more natural things like camomile tea, green tea, ginger tea......but nothing really seems to bring more than momentary relief.

I am so sick of it, the constant anxiety that it is something serious, even terminal and the constant feeling depressed because I cannot enjoy food, I dont drink alcohol or anything so food was like my only treat.

I keep getting this strange like spasm in my very low abdomen

Im just feeling like complete shit, I want off these tablets, I want to feel like myself again....

Please can anyone help advise me? have you had flare ups for this long before? What can I do? Im sick of this


----------



## myranda6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Paul Kosyl said:


> ....
> 
> I basically wake up burping, it may sound funny but its really painful, like constant trapped wind, even though I am literally burping and trumping all day long, I have pains in all my abdomen area, some days I convince myself its my gallbladder or gallstones because the pain is in my right side, then it will move the next day to my kidney region and I will think its a kidney infection, then the next day it will be in the centre of my chest and I will think its an ulcer or severe acid reflux.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul. I am sorry you are going through this. I can't really offer advice, as I too am near the point of just giving up on having a normal life again. I have never had the burping issue until this week! I have the exact same symptoms you described along with the feeling of a knot in my throat.

I also have the problem of stress and anxiety feeding into my symptoms. The crazy part is that my life is the best it's ever been. I'm getting married to the man of my dreams in 4 months. Im lucky enough to say I don't stress much at all about my security, happiness or finances. But I do worry about my body. constantly. I feel like people think I am over inflating my symptoms or its in my head. I often wonder how can I be going through so much terrible pain in my body without there being something seriously wrong. Sometimes I am afraid I will die on the bathroom floor after an episode of violent vomiting and abdimal pain.

and sure I can take these meds and knock on wood and hope maybe it will be better, but like you say if they do help I have ZERO energy.

I so badly want a tangible reason my body does this instead of a diagnosis which is litterally just and umbrella of symptoms.

Paul I really feel for you! I understand how it feels to feel defeated by ibs. It's like I have tried this and that and everything and I just wan't my life back. What should be the happiest time in my life is being destroyed by the flare up. I get a flair up, im in pain so I worry about my body, then my symptoms get worse because of the stress and I worry more. pain and worry. It's a never ending cycle.

I'm sorry I can't give you any advice but I just wanted to thank you for your post. because I was feeling very alone and misunderstood today. like no one understands what I'm going through. And it's just so good to know I'm not alone. that there are others who understand the toll that even the treatment (let alone the symptoms) takes on my life and body.


----------



## Blastocuntis (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm glad I came here, seems like I'm not alone.

I can totally relate to what you're saying Myranda, I remember when I first started having problems I went on holiday with a girl I was madly in love with, but I spent the whole week feeling anxious, for no apparent reason. It wasn't until I really started having IBS related issues I realised I didn't have a bowel movement for that whole week we were away! Doctors will tell you there's no link between the gut and the brain, but I can tell you that is 100% untrue.

There's two tests that both of you should have done, the first is a breath test for SIBO, and the other is a three day stool sample test. You may have an overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine, or you may be carrying one or more pathogens.


----------



## alc523 (Feb 1, 2015)

I feel the very same way. The only things I do are drink ginger ale and chew on peppermint. There is a medicine called Zantac (not sure if you tried) that may help. It used to help me.


----------

